# New Yamaha F20 hard to start.



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe because geezerdome is not that far away, but my new F20 manual seems hard to start. I follow the manual directions, use non ethanol gas, keep the boat on a trailer, covered, flushed, etc. but I really have to pull it numerous times to get it going, then it always quits once or twice before it is good to go. It has this auto choke, "feature" but I just never expected 7-10 pulls to get it running. I start with the tiller control pointed at "Start" and after nothing on several pulls, move it to some more gas, then it will usually start. Any advice? Should I run it dry after use, keep it hooked up to the tank? Or do some start dance to get this thing going? 
Thanks, Sore Shoulder Jim :-X


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

how old and what kind of fuel lines are you using? it sounds like it's having trouble with fuel delivery to me, you might have a leak in a hose or primer bulb.
Dumb question, but you are priming it before you start right?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with FC it is a fuel issue. How long does it sit between uses? It sounds like the idle jet is clogged, could be gummed up from sitting or a just a piece of junk. I had a motor do the same and after a carb rebuild will idle all day. Your motor is pretty new correct?

Once started and running, it is just fine? If so, to me that rules out the fuel line, connections & bulb... 

If you bought it from a local dealer, I would give them a call or a visit.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have in the past had two identicle lawnmowers bought the same exact day and one would always start on the first or second pull everytime. The other needed some work. This carried on for several years and then I solved the problem. Gave the hard to start a shot of starting fluid and bingo.

It doesn't sound like anything if after it starts it keeps going. Just one of those things that can't be explained.

Drill a small hole right infront of the intake so you can spray a shot of fluid through one of those red tubes into the intake and I am confident the issue is resolved.

If it is brand spanking new and is under warranty, see what the dealer will do for you.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It is a brand new engine with less than 10hrs on it. I use it at least once a week. The fuel lines are Yamaha and the tank is brand new. Once warmed up there are no issues and it runs fine all morning.

I bought it up in Md. and immediately came down to Florida for a couple of months.

I plan on taking it into a local Yammy dealer when it has 20hrs on it and have them do an initial service and hopefully address this issue.

I'm trying to get a grip on what is normal for this motor, and/or if anyone else has had the same situation and then solved it with an adjustment to the carb, etc.

Nowadays this portable Yammy doesn't have a choke, it has an "auto-choke" maybe it isn't so auto after all.

Thanks again.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a new F20 as well, electric start, but I can start it pretty easily with the emergency pull rope in one pull. Not making fun of you or anything, but are you sure you are putting enough arm into it? I doubt it's a carb issue as they have to do a predelivery inspection before releasing it for sale so it can be warrantied. The F20 is a great motor, I'm sure it is something very simple. Did you check the gas filter under the cowling, maybe there is something jambing it up.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I know it sounds dumb, but check and see if your fuel line is on the right way. I have a 09 yamaha F20 and mine was a pain to start and would take atleast 10-15 pulls to get it going.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Arrow on the bulb pointing towards the engine, correct?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yes you are correct sir  not familar with that particular motor but is it fuel injected or carbed? 7-10 pulls is way too much to start a motor especially for a new one. i'd take it to the dealer for sure


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

My dad has an 8-horse version of that motor and I've always had to twist the throttle to just past the "start" arrow when starting his. That may help.


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a new F20 with a similar problem. Its really still in the break in period and seems to be getting better. I don't know if its an issue with the break in or not but it does seem too be improving as the rings set. I too intend to mention it to the dealer during the 20hr service. Other than that the motor has been great.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr. B
Mine goes to the dealer on Monday. I have been told that the hard starting is due to EPA standards. I am not exactly buying that argument. I agree that once the engine has started, 10-12 pulls, then 2-3 start and quits, it runs great and is easy to start the rest of the day. However, 10-12 pulls is not acceptable to me. Having had countless outboards, including numerous Yamahas, I'm not real happy with them right now. We will see what, if anything, the 20 hr service does.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Jim*
The guy that lives across the street from me has the 25 HP version of that motor and has the same problem in the past. He took it back to the dealer that he bought it from numerous times (as a warranty issue) and they could never get it right. He finally got tired of the motor not starting properly and took it to another dealer that diagnosed the problem as an issue with the "auto choke" component. The dealer replaced the "auto choke" and my neighbor hasn't had any more starting issues. He said that the mechanic that finally fixed it told him that he'd seen a lot of problems with that system.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Barry, there's some comfort from knowing I'm not alone in this stupid issue. I will document on my work order tomorrow that my main reason for bringing it in is because of hard starting. 2nd will be the 20 hr. "service".


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

somethings not right if it takes that many pulls. i have a f25 and it starts 1st pull every time, even after sitting for a month. the only time mine didnt start 1st pull is when i didnt pump my priming ball. are you pumping your priming ball till it firms up before you start pulling?


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> are you pumping your priming ball till it firms up before you start pulling?


Thanks, FFF, yep, I pump it up every time. Tank is vented, full of non ethanol fuel, hose is going in the correct direction, I hold the bulb correctly and can feel the fuel going through the line.

Does your F25 have a manual choke or the new "auto choke"?


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Pump up the ball untill you no longer hear fuel going into the carb. Turn the twist throttle until it stops, when it is in neutral you can only go so far, it will not go to WOT. If this does not work check the gap on the plugs.

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

ya, mine has auto choke. all i do is pump the ball and pull, and 95% of the time starts 1st pull, every now a then it takes 2. a couple times when i first got it it was hard to start 15-20 pulls, then i noticed my gas tank vent was closed and it was all bloded up,i opened the vent and never had any problems agin. i always leave my gas tank vent open now.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the same engine and I think they are just cold natured maybe the spark is lacking in the design of the engine?
The Electric starts dont seem to have a problem.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I tried again this afternoon, taking in all the input from you guys, figuring that Yamaha just couldn't put out something so disappointing.

There is a light at the end of the tunnel.

I pumped the heck out of the bulb. Pumped it until it was firm and then pumped it 3-4 more times.

Started on the first pull.

I am celebrating with a Red Stripe. It must have been starved for fuel.............or the Outboard trolls are messing with me and it will never start again.

Thanks everyone......it takes a village to raise an idiot.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

See I told you, you needed to pump harder! ;D  

I always pump it hard!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I know, I know, I've done my share of pumping in my day, but at my age I forgot that sometimes you really have to pump hard to get the motor running.


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll that as well. I've got four days coming up in Pine Island to try it out. ;D


----------



## rocky5 (Aug 24, 2020)

JimCameron said:


> Maybe because geezerdome is not that far away, but my new F20 manual seems hard to start. I follow the manual directions, use non ethanol gas, keep the boat on a trailer, covered, flushed, etc. but I really have to pull it numerous times to get it going, then it always quits once or twice before it is good to go. It has this auto choke, "feature" but I just never expected 7-10 pulls to get it running. I start with the tiller control pointed at "Start" and after nothing on several pulls, move it to some more gas, then it will usually start. Any advice? Should I run it dry after use, keep it hooked up to the tank? Or do some start dance to get this thing going?
> Thanks, Sore Shoulder Jim :-X


I have a brand new 20hp Yamaha manual start not satisfied in a few weeks when I pull the boat its going to the dealer . This is one hard starting motor poor design auto choke 8to 11ulls to get it going nothing like my old 2 stroke merc choke actuated a little primer to give it a drink that was an easy starting motor i took off the long gas line that came with the Yammy gas tank put on a shorter one after market I thought I solved the problem poor design or defective solenoid that drops gas when you pull start not happy will keep you posted


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

I had a 2016 electric F20 and for much of it's life (it would start right up initially) I often had problems under way like it was running out of gas. I would squeeze the H out of the bulb and that seemed to help. Finally got tired of that happening and took to to a mechanic who did a carburetor cleaning that was supposed to solve the issue. Well, the motor then was then stolen off his lot. I hope that the repair did not work and those SOBs thieves are stranded somewhere on the lake. I did just pick up a new F25 with the insurance $ and am hoping for the best. I do not yet have a Starter Battery (they stole that too) and got an initial 1 pull start in the driveway so hoping for the best.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago, back when lots of folks ran Yammie 90 carbed two strokes... they were notorious for being hard starting first thing every morning... Once it fired up though it wouldn’t have the slightest problem the rest of the day. 

What I learned to over many years (and lots of motors) was to go out of the way to get to know whoever was the best mechanic in each shop... and make a point of getting him to show me a few tricks about this and that to be able to deal with each different motor’s quirks and it paid off on more than one occasion...

Looks to me like you’ve found one for your motor... Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

this is scarin' the chit out of me,......getting ready to spring for a new Yamaha 20hp. I am going with the electric start, seems like electric has not been a problem. To cut weight im using a motorcycle battery. Any others have problems with the new small Yamahas, *please* post your concerns


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

the word "NEW" is used alot, are these the new 20 and 25 hp that is *injected *or ...what could be viewed also as new, the *carburetor *model (which can still be purchased "new") that are having starting problems?


----------



## rocky5 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kirc said:


> this is scarin' the chit out of me,......getting ready to spring for a new Yamaha 20hp. I am going with the electric start, seems like electric has not been a problem. To cut weight im using a motorcycle battery. Any others have problems with the new small Yamahas, *please* post your concerns


my new 20hp Yamaha was a left over carb motor not fuel injected following year I believe was the injected style Sorry I bought the motor I dont like the auto choke design floods easy that start position on twist grip is sensitive I have to allign it lock it there with the locking device . any additional motion you do to allign twist grip to start position will cause hard start condition and flood engine they mention this in the manual !!! they are not kidding I dislike this motor needed one didnt know the following year was injected style also if it does start finicky you have to feather that throttle to get it to warm up poor design bad choice sorry i bought this motor


----------



## rocky5 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kirc said:


> the word "NEW" is used alot, are these the new 20 and 25 hp that is *injected *or ...what could be viewed also as new, the *carburetor *model (which can still be purchased "new") that are having starting problems?


you are correct what I bought was a new unused 20hp Yam from dealer it was a left over didnt know following year was injected style see me reply above


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

My 2012 F20 does the same thing. Guess I’ll check into replacing the auto choke


----------

